# TYPE 5w4 Hobbies



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

What are yours?

*Please, include hobbies that consistently hold your attention for more than six months*

*lets be real*,

which hobbies could hold our attention for that long?


----------



## Pelle (Jan 13, 2011)

More an addiction than a hobby, but computer gaming 

I like juggling a bit, but I usually get enough of that after a week or two of interest.

Skulking around on this forum definitely feels like a hobby now. I've only been here for a couple of days though. I wonder if it can hold my attention longer than a month :happy:. I have always been fascinated by people, but have been too shy/fearful/lacking confidence to even look at someone.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

More that six *months*? That is not a typo?

pun aside, I think relating to people through the internet is more than a hobby for me, its an incurable addiction. 

Until some three years back I was more of a passive internet consumer and never felt at home in most neurotypical circles such as facebook. 
But once I found my own crowd of compatible people in places like addf and PerC whom I could more easily identify with, everything changed.


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

Reading
Writing
Investigating
Computer gaming
Computers*
Playing music
Listening to music
Analyzing the world around
Thinking
Photography**
Languages***

*Everything with them. I'd like to learn C++ and stuff, maybe someday my laziness will allow me to do it xD

**Well, I like photography and graphic design, I've got a reflex and all, but I'm not really interested just in putting things on paper or in some screen by a camera. I'm interested about the meaning of getting moments frozen, forever; like when you see a tree while sun is going down, and you feel like you won't see that image never again. I don't just take shots because they look _beautiful _or whatever. Felt like I needed to explain it.

***Anyone trying Lojban here?


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hmm...
1.Reading
2.Daydreaming
3.Gaming
4.Taking fun classes
5.Art
6.Violin count?
7.Reading articles
8.INTERNET!
9.Honestly, I can't really focus on any hobby for too long. :mellow:


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Music is the only hobby that has held my attention for more than six months (besides stuff like reading, thinking, researching, etc.).
I've played piano and clarinet for about 7 years, and bass guitar for about 1 1/2.


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

-Tarot reading/analysing
-Astrology
-Typology
-Numerology
-Exploring the unconscious through analysis of dreams & the psyche in general
-Supernatural, fantastical, unknown
-Psychology
-Philosophy
-Literature
-creative writing
-Poetry
-Analysing art & inventing ideas of art
-General brainstorming
-Reading
-Theorizing
-Fantasizing
-Work at self-expression


----------



## Kozy (Jun 4, 2011)

I make orgonite in my spare time.

Orgonite.info - Orgonite Information, Links and Resources


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

Internet, music, puzzles, painting, reading, thinking, writing


----------



## proactive (Nov 6, 2011)

My hobbies are...

Reading
writing
research
exercise

trying to expand and break routine.... I'm a 5 so it's challenging


----------

